# what if the wife doesnt know how to ride?



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

is it possible to do tandems? I've been riding for over 20yrs, but she hasnt tried a bike in her life!
I'm looking at a cannondale tandem but I'm afraid we might be spending too much too soon. 
I'm in the philippines and tandems are almost non existent here. renting is not possible also.
any thing else to consider before taking the plunge?
thanks, 
sonny


----------



## bjjoondo (Aug 29, 2011)

The good thing is that she won't have any, control habits to "unlearn"! Since she won't have to "control" the bike and it's systems, she will just be learning to balance and YOU will be helping her. We didn't rent one before either and still really like our tandem. If she's willing and you can "afford" the tandem, I'd say, get it and take it slow, remember she's got to learn everything YOU take as normal. Have FUN!


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The stoker doesn't actually need to know how to balance or steer the bike or operate the controls. Just has to know how to pedal.

A spin class first might be a good idea (if one is available) but as long as both of you have a good attitude and are considerate of each others feelings riding a tandem ought to be a great thing to do together.


----------



## Eddywanabe (Feb 23, 2005)

I assume she is on board with the idea of a tandem? The majority of "used" tandems for sale are the result of an enthusiastic captain and not so stoker! As stated above, ease into the riding slowly-causually and listen to her needs and concerns. You'll need to ride a minimum of three times a week.
If you ride your single the majority of the time and squeeze in a tandem ride only once a week, she will never gain the fitness or conditioning reqiured to enjoy riding without being sore and achy during/after every ride, leading to you having a "used" tandem for sale. 
My stoker of 30 years does not ride a single, but we ride tandem 3-4 times per week, including 75+ mile rides on the weekend and she loves it:thumbsup:


----------



## battaglin (Apr 19, 2002)

guys, thanks for the replies. wife sure is enthusiastic about riding a tandem. She wants to learn to ride single but time and work gets in the way. I figure a tandem would get us to enjoy biking together quicker.
we'd be riding weekends and holidays.
I've been searching around locally and found some entry level tandems for a fraction of the cannondale.
Will be checking them out soon.
thanks!


----------

